# Just received my decision letter....



## fed_up (10 Dec 2014)

I just received my decision letter and I really consider it more of a slap in the face than if they just outright denied me.  I injured my back several years ago during military sports and have been through countless treatments since then.  I have been to physio I don't even know how many times, unknown number of medications, received accupunture, nerve blocks, several sessions of lidocane injections, and finally a few radio frequency ablation(RFA) surgeries.  Nothing really helped until the RFA treatments. For those not really aware of what that is, there are a couple of good videos on youtube but basically I go in for surgery so they can burn off the nerves in one side of my back in four separate places. Then I heal for a week and go back in and get the other side done followed by another week of healing.  It's not a pleasant experience.  That takes me down to about 25 percent of the pain level. From there it is a steady climb back up to full pain over the next 6 months with surgery again.  I have to go through this cycle for the rest of my life.  During that time I am still on pain killers for the days where it is just to much.  Right now I am on cyclobenzaprine and T3s with codeine and still find many tasks hard to do at work and at home.  It has severely impacted my life and what I can and cannot do. There are many days it takes me 20 minutes to get my boots on in the morning and lots of weekend I can't take my son to the park because standing that long is to painful.  The injury is severe enough that my medical file is in Ottawa waiting for my category to change. The recommendation from my doctor is written up so that I will still qualify for a couple of trades but there is no way I can stay in mine.  Well with all of this according to good ol' Veteran's Affairs I am 4% injured with a 1% quality of life and according to them there is no pain.  What do I do? After seeing the promotion board results and knowing that instead of getting promoted this year to Sgt I will have to start over as Cpl, then getting this letter it has been a bad week and I am ready to just give up.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Dec 2014)

Did you look up your condition on the Table of Disabilities? What did your decision letter say they used as evidence? You may have recent info that's not being accounted for on your decision that you can appeal.

As long as you're 5/5 DND responsible, appeal until you get the result you want. No amount of money is going to compensate you for your pain and suffering. I'd give back my 5% award for the 2 years spent on TCat rehabbing my knees in a heartbeat.


----------



## fed_up (10 Dec 2014)

They list all my medical treatments other than the last surgery so it's pretty full.  It doesn't give a percentage associated to work however under the section 'relationship to military service' they state that it has been determined to be a service injury.  It was pretty clear I got taken directly to MIR and pretty much have been in and out for treatment ever since.  As nice as the money would be, what bothers me the most is that they denied there was any pain and there is no impact to my life.  If it was the same amount of money but it was awarded for pain I would probably not be that upset but it feels like a giant 'screw you, i need my bonus' from VAC.  Do I send in the payment info if I decide to fight it or in doing so am I accepting the numbers?  Also is it a normal thing for them to lowball in hopes that I just take it and go away? Who should I contact, they give a number but I really don't have much faith in calling _their_ number. Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Dec 2014)

When I looked to appeal, you keep whatever award they gave you and fight for more. They're probably just lowballing you to get you to go away. Get with BPA or the Legion service officers and they'll pull your file and see whats messed up.


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Dec 2014)

What's messed up is some people's advice...

Without knowing what's written in the letter, what exactly VAC is telling you, none of us can tell you for sure. It is possible they don't consider your condition stabilized: because you require on-going medical treatment and surgery, the condition hasn't stopped worsening, so VAC can't fully assess how it's affecting you. So the current 5% assessment is based on medical information they currently have, and what you have provided them.

Submit the paperwork to get the 5% payment they are giving you now, and request a Departmental Review of your file. Submit with the DR request any additional documentation you have, prescription receipts, medical opinions, etc. In your original Applicant's Statement, how detailed were you about your treatments? The clearer a picture you paint, the more they can assess.

Which area of your back is affected? Lumbar, thoracic, cervical?

Table 17.17 is for cervical;
Table 17.18 is for thoracic;
Table 17.19 is for lumbar.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/dispen/tod2006/tod_total_2006.pdf

If you have more questions, pm me.


----------



## fed_up (11 Dec 2014)

Thanks. I'll pm you when I get home with more details and questions.


----------

